# Wills creek dam/ lake



## Trey(KatfishKing) (Feb 1, 2017)

anybody have much info on fishing wills creek dam? I would like to go down there this summer for big catfish and whatever else bites. Or post pictures of what you've caught there.


----------



## squidlips2020 (Jul 3, 2012)

The lake is stacked with giant cats


----------



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

I can tell you the spillway can be a great place to fish if you catch it while the water is up. It's a early spring Walleye hot spot. The key is water must be up.


----------



## foxbites (Mar 15, 2010)

I'm heading there in the morning. It's one of the better places to fish for saugeye around the cosochton area. They bite there all fall and winter. Lots of nice largemouth and you catch a few smallies there too. I've seen a lot of nice shovel heads caught there too. I don't catfish but every now and then I'll catch channel cats while saugeye fishing. I believe one of the first state record saugeye came from below the dam there. Great place to fish.


----------

